# 240z , 280zx restoration



## BeachBash (Feb 16, 2004)

hey iwas wondering how much would it cost it restore one of these things and is it even worth it , like put say a sr20det engine in it or if you put the rb25det can u make turns on the car ? or iwll it be to heavy


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

BeachBash said:


> hey iwas wondering how much would it cost it restore one of these things and is it even worth it , like put say a sr20det engine in it or if you put the rb25det can u make turns on the car ? or iwll it be to heavy


Don't put a SR20DET into a zed.
the 280zx are easy to restore, i just bought my own 1981 example and it had minimal rust, just check the usual areas around the T-Tops if it is one and also checkaround the rear hatch area. :cheers:


----------

